# 287.5 miles of big whitewater in 24 hours!



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

New record. Congrats to these guys.

Whitewater kayakers break 24-hour distance record linking high-water Idaho runs


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

That is awesome, talk about getting it done. Good for them.


----------

